# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Visa đi Trung Quốc, Đài Loan, Macau, Hong kong

## nguyenquangthao

*Bảng giá làm Visa đi Macau*

*  Dịch vụ Làm visa đi Macau của Dòng Hàn sẽ đại diện giao dịch với cơ quan Nhà Nước để đẩy nhanh việc cấp Visa đi Macau cho khách hàng*

*Quốc tịch Việt Nam*

*Loại visa*
 *7- 10 ngày làm việc*
*Khẩn 2 ngày*
*Khẩn 1 ngày*
*Ghi chú*

Công tác
Không có
Không có
Không có


Du Lịch
Không có
Không có
Không có
Chỉ cần Xác nhận công việc

*Yêu cầu:* Hộ chiếu còn hạn 6 tháng, 1 hình 4x6, thư mời từ Macau,
                photo HĐLĐ, giấy ĐKKD (sao y bản chính),
                quyết định cử đi công tác, booking KS, booking vé máy bay.

*Ghi chú:* Thời gian làm tính theo ngày làm việc của LSQ. Không tính ngày nhận hồ sơ và các ngày nghỉ khác.
*               Bổ sung* thêm giấy tờ nếu LSQ yêu cầu.

*Loại visa*
*5 tuần làm việc*
*Khẩn 2 ngày*
*Khẩn 1 ngày*
*Ghi chú*

Du lịch
140 USD
Không có
Không có


*Yêu cầu:* Hộ chiếu còn hạn 6 tháng, 1 hình 4x6, giấy xác nhận công việc hoặc photo HĐLĐ, hoặc giấy ĐKKD.

* Ghi chú:* Thời gian làm tính theo ngày làm việc của LSQ. Không tính ngày nhận hồ sơ và các ngày nghỉ khác.     





*M**R.Thảo** 09**73 623 743* *– 0511.6298 743*
*Mail : xuatnhapcanh.donghan@gmail.com or donghantravel@gmail.com*

----------


## thanhvannt90

*Làm visa Trung Quốc , hong kong, macau nhanh ,giá rẻ, khẩn thủ tục đơn giản, nhanh chóng.*
*Hồ sơ làm visa Trung Quốc gồm :*
1.Hộ chiếu còn hạn > 200 ngày

2.Ảnh 4*6* 1 chiếc mới chụp.

3.Chứng minh thư photo.

4.Thông tin về gia đình, vợ, con, địa chỉ cơ quan, số điện thoại đương sự.

*Phí làm visa Trung quốc  :* 
1. Loại 3 Tháng 1 lần : 70 USD.
2. Loại 3 Tháng 2 lần :  99 USD
3.Loại 6 Tháng nhiều lần : 215 USD.
4.Loại 1 Năm nhiều lần : Liên hệ lại VP.
  Thời gian làm 4 ngày (không tính thứ 7 và chủ nhật).Làm khẩn 2 ngày + 25 khẩn 1 Ngày + 35 USD .Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ lại văn phòng để được tư vẫn miễn phí và có giá ưu đãi nhất .

*visa hồng koong*
 *THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA HỒNG KÔNG ĐI DU LỊCH* 
1.Hộ chiếu
2.02 ảnh 4x6 nền phông trắng.
3.chứng minh thư nhân dân phô tô. 
4.chứng minh tài chính tối thiểu 3000 USD.
5.Xác nhận nghề nghiệp.
6.Thời gian làm 4 Ngày (Không tính ngày nghỉ).
7.Phí làm 70 USD.
*II. Làm VISA MACAU – 3 THÁNG 02 LẦN: USD 90 USD.*
*Thủ tục yêu cầu:*
-01 hộ chiếu còn hạn 06 tháng
-02 ảnh 4*6 nền phông trắng.
-Bản sao sổ tiết kiệm, hoặc kê TK ngân hàng > 2000 USD bản gốc.
-Chứng minh nhân dân photo copy công chứng.
-Hộ khẩu photo công chứng.
-Quyết định nghỉ phép.
-Hợp đồng Lao động + Bảng xác nhận lương (Nếu chủ công ty thì nộp đăng ki kinh doanh).
-Các giấy tờ trên nộp và không trả lại.
-Thời gian làm: 15 ngày không tính ngày nộp và T7, CN.
       Để được hướng dẫn và tư vẫn miễn phí, mọi chi tiết quý khách vui lòng liên hệ lại với *VĂN PHÒNG* , quý khách sẽ được tư vẫn và hướng dẫn chi tiết.
Liên hệ : *GREENCANAL TRAVEL*
Địa chỉ : Tầng 3 - 85 A - Tôn Đức Thắng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
Tel : *04 3724 5291* - *04 3724 5292*
Hotonline : *0904 386 229* Hoặc *01266 200 333*
Y/M : *sieuvisa* - Skype : *greencanaltravel.*

----------

